# Winter Driving - 4X4 setting?



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm sure this is an old debate. But trying to figure out if it is OK to keep the 4X4 setting to 'On' (rather than 'Auto') during the winter. Looking for advice.

I read that the 4x4 disengages after a certain speed even when the setting is 'On'. So I don't see any harm.

Then there is the debate, is there any safety in 4x4 drive? I think not but when turning a corner on a slippery road, I'm not sure, maybe it helps, maybe not.


----------



## majicmeow (Mar 3, 2013)

I typically leave the switch in "auto" mode. This way you have the benefit of the 4x4 only being activated when the tires slip, thus saving fuel. The auto system is fast enough that I've never even noticed the wheel spin, the X-Trail just goes! 

"Lock" is more for slow speed driving where you want to force all 4 wheels to spin, regardless of traction. This is useful for deep snow, sand or mud where you'd be travelling at lower speeds to start with.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do not leave it in lock other than when you are off road or in deep snow going under 40 Km/h. I use Auto setting a lot in the winter around town, though I turn it off on the highway. If you leave it in lock all the time I am pretty sure you will damage your front transfer case and or rear differential. If you have done this in the past I would seriously consider having your gear oil in both of those changed asap. If you have never done it or never had those oils changed it would be good preventative maintenance in any case.
Will say this though the X Trail is amazing in snow with good winter tires.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the turning corner bit-- My understanding is the 4X4 mode doesn't help what it does is give you rear traction when moving from a stop, and when going up steep slippery hills. In fact it can be a negative in that it allows you to accelerate faster and maybe go faster than conditions warrant.


----------



## Michelle H (Jan 7, 2014)

I love my 05 XTrail but I am having some problem with the 4WD in the severe cold. I leave it in 4wd auto during the winter and the other day while driving it went into 4wd lock on it's own and then a different 4wd light started flashing beside it. I have had some very strange sounds coming out from under the hood while I drive as well. The mechanic says he can find nothing wrong but it continues to do it during very cold (-15C+) temperatures. Anyone else have anything like this happen?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is your front transfer case might be going. I would have the gear oil changed in it and examined asap. When I changed mine it was partly light gray thick, almost hard plastic goop coming out and the rest was very dark. After replacing it with 80W-90 gear oil, I left that in for one month to clean the system a bit and then drained and changed it again. 
We bought ours from a dealer here in spring 2010, that had previously been leased in TO area. I now realize that leased vehicles get oil changes but that is pretty much it. You have no guaranty that anything else such as coolant, transmission fluid, gear oil in transfer and rear differential were ever changed. 
Do not have this done at a quick lube place. Make sure to ask your mechanic if he examined the transfer case oil, which I doubt he or she did. Were I you, I would keep the switch on 2wd and have the transfer case gear oil changed before trying the 4x4 system again. With a little luck that will be the cheap solution to your problem.


----------

